# Black stuff coming from the abdominal of my mantis



## Whoo2 (Aug 9, 2018)

My adult female Asian giant mantis has some black stuff coming from the space in the abdomen. Do any of you know what this is?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Aug 9, 2018)

Could you post a picture so we can better picture what is going on?


----------



## Whoo2 (Aug 9, 2018)

[No message]


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2018)

A black liquid? Or do you see black in between the abdominal segments?


----------



## Whoo2 (Aug 10, 2018)

It’s between the abdominal segments


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 11, 2018)

That is normal. It just means that she has eaten a lot, and you should cut down on how much you are feeding her until she gets skinny again.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Whoo2 (Aug 11, 2018)

Okay thank you


----------



## Rick (Aug 12, 2018)

It is normal coloration and nothing to worry about. When they plump up a little that color becomes visible.


----------



## Whoo2 (Aug 15, 2018)

She just layed an ooth. I’m pretty sure that’s what caused it.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 16, 2018)

Gratz on the ooth?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 16, 2018)

Congratulations on the ooth! Was it fertile?

- MantisGirl13


----------

